# Авиация > Современность >  у МиГ-31 есть шанс против Ф-15с или нет?

## андрей-rlhzrl

у Миг-31 имеет несколько преимущества,во первых есть способность сверхзвукового крейсера(не смотря на то,что это при работе в форсаже и у Миг-31 есть огромный запас топлива(16.3тон !).поэтому можно сравнительно долго полетать в режиме сверхзвукового крейсера).и РЛС с ФАР,которые можно обнаружить цели далеко(далее чем РЛС Ф-15С).и потолок полета Миг-31 тоже выше чем Ф-15...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Так вы же сам на свой вопрос и ответили  :Smile: 
Раньше было хоть корректно сравнивать МиГ-31 с F-14, теперь же, после снятия их с вооружения, любители теоретических сравнений будут искать схожесть и различия с F-15... Давайте просто тезисно и закроем тему:
1. В дальнем ракетном бою обе характеристики - дальность обнаружения и дальность пуска у МиГа выше в 2 раза.
2. В ближнем бою, вероятность которого допустить даже сложно, принято учитывать характеристики установившегося виража, и тут маневренность американца естественно лучше, поэтому и сравнивать ракеты нет смысла.
3. Самолеты просто разных классов и задач...

----------


## Nazar

Шансы есть всегда, к примеру если в Миг-31 посадить обезьяну, или нашего *МИНИСТРА*, то шансы возрастут до небес.
При равных условиях, шансов практически нет. ( у F-15 шансов нет.)

----------


## Chizh

> Так вы же сам на свой вопрос и ответили 
> Раньше было хоть корректно сравнивать МиГ-31 с F-14, теперь же, после снятия их с вооружения, любители теоретических сравнений будут искать схожесть и различия с F-15... Давайте просто тезисно и закроем тему:
> 1. В дальнем ракетном бою обе характеристики - дальность обнаружения и дальность пуска у МиГа выше в 2 раза.


Не так все просто.
Во-первых, дальность пуска Р-33 совсем не в два раза выше чем у AIM-120C.
Во-вторых, ракета Р-33 может перехватывать только маломаневренные цели, до 4G. Это значит, что на небольших высотах, вероятность поражения F-15, способного делать противоракетный маневр, сильно уменьшается.
В-третих, F-15, в отличие от МиГ-31 имеет развитую систему противодействия, включая систему активных помех и пассивные ловушки, что может полностью нейтрализовать преимущество МиГа в дальности обнаружения и дальности стрельбы.
У МиГа же "отмахиваться" от АМРААМов нечем.

Про ближний бой и так понятно.

P.S.
Не стоит забывать что МиГ-31 это перехватчик средств воздушного нападения, как-то крылатых ракет и их носителей. Противостояние с истребителями завоевания превосходства в воздухе не его задача.

----------


## Nazar

*Chizh*
Имел честь недавно общаться с одним ныне действующем летчиком с Миг-31, разговор зашел о возможностях машины и закончился рассказом о недавних учениях, ВБ между Су-27 (Миг-29) и Миг-31 и о том как "уничтожены" они были как макеты на полигоне. 
Хотя конечно это не задача Миг-31.
Ну а разница в дальности AIM-120C и Р-33 действительно не 2 раза, полтора, а о Dшке еще пока ничего не слышно.

----------


## Chizh

> *Chizh*
> Имел честь недавно общаться с одним ныне действующем летчиком с Миг-31, разговор зашел о возможностях машины и закончился рассказом о недавних учениях, ВБ между Су-27 (Миг-29) и Миг-31 и о том как "уничтожены" они были как макеты на полигоне.


Нисколько не сомневаюсь. Взять в захват 27/29-й и условно выстрелить МиГ-31 может конечно с большей дистанции.

Только к реальным боевым действиям это имеет отдаленное отношение.

----------


## timsz

Сравнивать МиГ-31 и F-15 имеет смысл в варианте: МиГ-31 выполняют перехват B-1 и F-15 выполняют перехват Ту-160.

Или что-то в этом духе.


Хотя рассматривать этот сценарий без Аваксов и С-300 тоже как-то неверно.

----------


## Chizh

> Сравнивать МиГ-31 и F-15 имеет смысл в варианте: МиГ-31 выполняют перехват B-1 и F-15 выполняют перехват Ту-160.
> 
> Или что-то в этом духе.
> 
> 
> Хотя рассматривать этот сценарий без Аваксов и С-300 тоже как-то неверно.


Как перехватчик МиГ-31 конечно лучше. Он быстрее выйдет на рубеж атаки цели и выстрелит с большей дистанции.

----------


## Антон

> Как перехватчик МиГ-31 конечно лучше. Он быстрее выйдет на рубеж атаки цели и выстрелит с большей дистанции.


Кстати F15 может и не засеч пуск Р-33.
Аесли к примеру будет действовать пара 31-х? Один держит в захвате Феку,другой пускает ракету.

----------


## Chizh

> Кстати F15 может и не засеч пуск Р-33.


Так и МиГ-31 может не засечь пуск AIM-120.




> Аесли к примеру будет действовать пара 31-х? Один держит в захвате Феку,другой пускает ракету.


Нет у строевых МиГов возможности подсвечивать ракету соседу.

----------


## Антон

> Так и МиГ-31 может не засечь пуск AIM-120.
> 
> 
> Нет у строевых МиГов возможности подсвечивать ракету соседу.


Откуда инфа,у меня как раз наоборот сведения :Wink:

----------


## BSA

Со слов летного состава,  взаимодействие МиГ-31 - А-50 почти толком и не получается отработать...

----------


## Chizh

> Откуда инфа,у меня как раз наоборот сведения


От летчиков.

----------


## Sr10

> Сравнивать МиГ-31 и F-15 имеет смысл в варианте: МиГ-31 выполняют перехват B-1 и F-15 выполняют перехват Ту-160.
> 
> Или что-то в этом духе.
> 
> 
> Хотя рассматривать этот сценарий без Аваксов и С-300 тоже как-то неверно.


Задачка о противоборстве слона и кита ?
В1В давно выполняют тактические задачи. С учетом количества самолетов логичнее так: F15 против Ту-22М3. 
Соответственно МиГ-31 и С300 против В2.

----------


## Nazar

> Со слов летного состава,  взаимодействие МиГ-31 - А-50 почти толком и не получается отработать...


Конечно не получается, ибо со слов того-же летного состава, А-50 для Миг-31, самолет практически бесполезный, по разным причинам и параметрам.

----------


## командир

Мужики,31-й сложен в освоении,кто знает?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Из училища после Элки тяжелый, после МиГ-25 почти как родной, для переучившихся после Су-27 необычен, Су-24 непривычен, с МиГ-29 - корабль...

----------


## muk33

Тяжелый в управлении, с непривычки даже руки ноют после первых полетов. Особенно когда топлива больше 9 тонн. Меньше - оживает. Сев на самолет с УУАПом с ужасом понимаешь, что раньше летал "на грани". Вредный прибор... :Smile: . Для летавшего на Су-27 - на средних высотах подозрительно много лопает керосина. Но когда Мах достигает 1,8 а высота более 16000 - порхает как ласточка. По технике захода напоминает МиГ-21, только большой и тяжелый. Но на посадке -лучше самолета нет (только к скорости надо привыкнуть). Касание будто в пух, при выпуске парашюта никаких моментов, можно (и нужно) с поднятым колесом. Тормозится лучше всех - неожиданно маленький пробег за счет отличной эффективности тормозов (тварищи с Су-24 порадуются). Ну и по назначению. На старых версиях (че там штурман делает???) летчик чувствует себя извозчиком штурмана, но на БМ-е уже вполне себе участвует в ДРБ, благодаря ИТО. Ближний бой может выиграть только случайно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот и я не пойму: на кой ему пушка? Может, конечно, она и не лишняя по принципу "авось, сгодится когда нибудь", но идея непонятна.
P.S. А сколько, кстати, это устройство весит?

----------


## Nazar

> Вот и я не пойму: на кой ему пушка?


Она не используется никогда, практическое применение проводилось только в одном полку, в Громово в 88м году, сейчас эксплуатация пушки запрещена, по тем-же причинам что и на Су-24М.

----------


## Stranger

> Вы пришли на этот форум 10 дней назад для того чтобы хамить людям?


Я задал два простых вопроса двум лётчикам с Миг-31, - насколько я понял это *AkAr* и *muk33*, остальных, которым совершенно нечего сказать по сути дела, вежливо попросил не беспокоиться. Но почему-то появились именно остальные и стали давать мне разнообразные советы, а потом и совершенно немотивированно хамить:



> Не судите о том в чем не разбираетесь...


Или это не хамский выпад?! 
И почему в ответ на него надо скромно промолчать?



> Хамить идите в другое место! Знаете какое?


*Вы являетесь лётчиком самолёта МиГ-31?*

----------


## Mig

> *Вы являетесь лётчиком самолёта МиГ-31?*


*А вы сами-то - кто, чтобы устраивать допросы? 
Я являюсь тем, кем являюсь. И имею такое же право высказывать свое мнение, как вы - задавать вопросы.
Over*

----------


## Stranger

> [B]А вы сами-то - кто, чтобы устраивать допросы?


Не "устраивать допросы", а просто задавать вопросы *специалистам*. 



> Я являюсь тем, кем являюсь.


Являйтесь на здоровье, кто ж Вам не даёт? Но с чего Вы взяли, что время пребывания на форуме, или количество сообщений дают Вам право неспровоцированно хамить новичкам?! 



> И имею такое же право высказывать свое мнение, как вы - задавать вопросы.


Разумеется любой дилетант на форуме имеет право свободно высказывать своё мнение, но я ведь хотел услышать мнение _специалистов_, а не агрессивных дилетантов, пытающихся навязать мне свои "глубокие убеждения".

----------


## BAE

> ...но я ведь хотел услышать мнение _специалистов_, а не агрессивных дилетантов...


"Агрессивный дилетант" - поздравляю, очень точное определение. Как нельзя кстати подходит именно Вам!  :Rolleyes:  
Я бы еще добавил - бесцеремонно-приставучий: такое впечатление, что Вам тут кто-то что-то должен... 
Сомневаюсь, что с таким стилем общения Вы дождетесь ответов от специалистов.

----------


## Nazar

> Не делайте умное лицо на пустом месте...


Еще один подобный хамский выпад и вы будете отключены от форума, при рецидиве удалены с него вовсе.
Как говорится, это мое заднее слово, заднее некуда (с), комментировать не стоит.

----------


## Холостяк

Забавно как тут у Вас! 
Во-первых, забавно, когда задают узко профессиональные, служебные вопросы серьезной категории специалистов и делают это на форуме в Интернете. Причем прям требуют ответа у такой категории специалистов, которой разрешено из своего служебного публично сообщать только свою фамилию, воинское звание и личный номер, да и то – при пленении врагом. Как, если я не ошибаюсь, всем кадровым уже довели на читках, чтоб не постили свои персоналии в интернетах, как и не обсуждали служебные вопросы, о чем и так понятно еще курсантам. 

Узко направленные вопросы, обсуждения - проводятся в кругу лиц в части касающихся, как и в соответствующем месте для обсуждения. В данном случае, по кругу лиц, я вижу, что вопрос адресован определенной категории специалистов имеющих государственный статус, допуск и несущим определенные обязательства и ограничения, то есть летчикам МиГ-31. А вот вторая «заинтересованная» и домогающаяся вопросами «группа лиц» не ясна и не представляется не только в своей области, но и не доводит причину своего опроса. Соответственно заинтересованность анонима тут высвечивается в облике хитрожопого аналитика-цереушникаили моссадовца (да еще нервного, хммм.., вернее – непрофессионального), так как я далек от смешной мысли, что это Любознайка стремящийся к знаниям о МиГ-31. Просто дело в том, кому нужна информация о МиГ-31, тем более точные данные, документальные, из первых рук, то тот просто зная серьезность этого дела – обращается официально.. Тем кому интересна информация о МиГ-31 - тот идет учиться профессии, где с самых азов научат и теории и практике пилотирования и боевого применения МиГ-31, даже не обязательно летчиком, а к примеру инженером или техником самолета… 

Смешно, когда таким тупым и примитивным способом думают выудить информацию у категории специалистов с высоким уровнем профессионализма, тем самым думая, что среди них есть полные придурки чтоб проп*здеть в Интернете какому-то м*даку свою служебную инфу.

Как и смешно, если анонимы заявят, шо эта информация нужна им в их быту для «расширения своего кругозора» - чисто для «себя» любимого, или блеснуть «знаниями» среди друзей в пивнухе, или рассказывать что ты пилот МиГа чтоб раскрутить тёлок… 
Смешно, так как даже в любом серьезном месте, будь то Ель или ГПТУ в Конезадовске  – этой инфой на семинаре не блеснуть, так как это не по специальности, не подтверждается документами, литературой и не научно…, как и ссылка на Ник в Интернете абсурдна.

Представьте, что я щас анонимно, даже со своим хорошим английским типа деревенщина РедНек из Техаса, начну на форуме в США требовать летчика Ф-22 и задавать ему вопросы! Ну или фиг с ним, представлюсь летчиком МиГ-29 и потребую коллегу, но на Ф-15 и начну «теоретический воздушный бой»! Типа - "Я прицел на боевой - у него такие ТТХ (...), что без проблем тебя увидел", а он в ответ "Нет! у меня такие ТТХ (...), что я тебя видел когда ты еще из Москвы взлетал!"..,  а я ему - "Взлет то ты увидел, а ракету Х-00м ты так и не увидел которую я по тебе еще с рулежки пустил - у нее такие ТТХ (...), поэтому п*здец тебе американский у*бок." Как то так... Не упали под стол от хохота!? Я вот – катаюсь по полу! Потому что просто смешно от такой вот хрени!   

Во-вторых, забавно то, что кто-то из наших форумчан –серьезных людей еще отвечает на такую хрень, хотя видимо просто - «поразмяться» и «спустить пар».

----------


## совр

Знающие, просветите. Каков порядок схода Р-33? Какая ракета сходит первой - из передней или задней пары, слева или справа? Спасибо!

----------

